# The Constant feeling of needing to go the toilet?



## 22521 (Oct 2, 2006)

Im in the process of being diagnosed with Ibs,it started 2 years ago travelling around Europe during my stay in Poland and I thought at the time it was just my diet, which was quite poor. At the time it wasnt really a cause for concern, yet it progressively got worse over the first year. The only syptoms I seemed to have where going the toilet frequently, not diarhoia though, just frequent. By the following summer I went travelling again for three months, this was when I decided to change my diet for the better eating healthily thinking it would help, yet it became worse. I was now going the toilet around 3-5 times a day where my stools where often not solid, yet again I was never being cut short. Returning from Europe I went to my GP, who said it would most likely be IBS and perscribed me colofac, I never took them and waited for my appointment for my colonoscopy. This procedure found nothing, yet over the second year my condition got even worse, never feeling like I epty properly yet going the toilet about 4 times a day. If i took immodium it would make me constipated for 2 days and the waste would build up resulting in cramps and bad stomach patterns when it wore off.I also found that over night when i slept the waste would still build up, every morning i would desperatley need the toilet (even at night in the early morning) where i would produce many stools, more than usual. The worst of my conditions though is that I CONSTANTLY feel the need to go the toilet! 2 weeks ago I discoverd a pile as my loose stolls have now turned to constant constipation,I went back the doctors who gave me cream for the piles and agin give me colofac,my condition is now constipation still only one huge release of waste in the morning, the cream has done nothing for the piles but worst of all I CANT GET RID OF THE FEELING OF NEEDING TO GO! what stops this feeling, there is never anything there, is it internal piles or is it the IBS, i get so confused over the condition now that i dont know sometimes whether i need to go genuinely or if it os just the feeling? Please help me get rid of this feeling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

The feeling may subside when you find a course of action in dealing with the IBS. I know how you feel only too well. Everyone deals with this their own way. What has helped me is a fiber regimen that took two months to build up, teaspoon at a time. And I take calcium and eat a healthy diet - no fast food, no junk food. Just good stuff. My downfall is a martini now and then - guaranteed misery the next day.I know the feeling of constantly needing to go, but it won't go away until you find some way of managing the whole thing, not just one symptom. It's a life style choice. Good luck. Read a lot here, it will help.


----------



## 13577 (Oct 3, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Duff:Im in the process of being diagnosed with Ibs,it started 2 years ago travelling around Europe during my stay in Poland and I thought at the time it was just my diet, which was quite poor. At the time it wasnt really a cause for concern, yet it progressively got worse over the first year. The only syptoms I seemed to have where going the toilet frequently, not diarhoia though, just frequent. By the following summer I went travelling again for three months, this was when I decided to change my diet for the better eating healthily thinking it would help, yet it became worse. I was now going the toilet around 3-5 times a day where my stools where often not solid, yet again I was never being cut short. Returning from Europe I went to my GP, who said it would most likely be IBS and perscribed me colofac, I never took them and waited for my appointment for my colonoscopy. This procedure found nothing, yet over the second year my condition got even worse, never feeling like I epty properly yet going the toilet about 4 times a day. If i took immodium it would make me constipated for 2 days and the waste would build up resulting in cramps and bad stomach patterns when it wore off.I also found that over night when i slept the waste would still build up, every morning i would desperatley need the toilet (even at night in the early morning) where i would produce many stools, more than usual. The worst of my conditions though is that I CONSTANTLY feel the need to go the toilet! 2 weeks ago I discoverd a pile as my loose stolls have now turned to constant constipation,I went back the doctors who gave me cream for the piles and agin give me colofac,my condition is now constipation still only one huge release of waste in the morning, the cream has done nothing for the piles but worst of all I CANT GET RID OF THE FEELING OF NEEDING TO GO! what stops this feeling, there is never anything there, is it internal piles or is it the IBS, i get so confused over the condition now that i dont know sometimes whether i need to go genuinely or if it os just the feeling? Please help me get rid of this feeling!!!!!!!!!


DO a search on IGG Food scan. I had the exact same problem for 7 years!! I am now cure 100%


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The gut has a brain called the enteric nervous system, that is connected to the brain via the vagus nerve. The brain and the gut continually talk to each other.IN IBS they know there is a problem with serotonin, which the majority of is stored in the gut. IT is the neurotransmitter responsible for sending signals from the gut to the brain in sensations. It also is crucial for intiating gut contractions.In IBS this is not working properly. Hence feelings of urgency and sensations of incomplete evacuation. The rectum also sends signals up to the brain in IBS.


----------



## DireWeeYah (Sep 27, 2000)

Duff, your symptoms and story are consistent with others' experiences here. I don't alternate between diar. and const. but I used to have the "gotta go" feeling all the time. Three things to varying degrees have helped me TREMENDOUSLY. Take a look on this board at Align and Celexa/Lexapro. The third is calcium but I had only diar. never const, and calcium may help the former better than the latter.Good luck, cheers.


----------

